# Help with Pochmann method



## fleeting_penguin (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm having some problems figuring out the cycles to use with the Pochmann method. I've gotten to the point where I can write the cycles on paper and solve the edges without looking at the cube, but sometimes I miss edges or miss permuting edges that are already correctly placed. Is there some clever way to construct the "shooting order" (cycles) to avoid this, or some algorithm I can use to construct it so I won't miss anything? His explanation of what to do about permuting edges and having the buffer piece come back to the right place wasn't that great .

I really like this method, but I need some way to quickly construct the resolution order, so I don't miss anything.


----------



## joey (Sep 3, 2007)

If the buffer gets solved, you just shoot to a piece that you know hasn't been solved yet.


----------



## tim (Sep 3, 2007)

Joël has a nice tutorial about the pochmann method:
http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~jnoort/index.php?location=blindfold

If you have an unoriented edge/corner you can handle it as one small cycle.
(eg. breaking in: UF, solving: FU)


----------

